# GEO Paint scheme



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

What say all of Nag fans? I personally like that scheme. I have noticed some variations on the GEO scheme as some have the entire bike painted in GEO while others leave the stays nude. The fully painted ones I have seen were usually on Dreams or Masters while the partially painted one was on a C40 that I found for sale overseas. Would you take the GEO over 00F?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

nope

The Geo is a nice thing to look at, but I wouln't make it my daily ride

00F ? meh

C-40s in my not so humble opinion look best on AD painschemes, best if it is a fully standard ( non B-Stay ) one.

A C-40 B-Stay is great on a LX paintscheme and the B-Stay HP on NL ( New Lux ) paintschemes.

I find the PR, WX and NS schemes uninspiring


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

BTW 

here there is a beautiful one 54cm LX11, Record, only EUR 850 and it is just here at Rimini 

If I hadn't already mine I would go for it !

http://cgi.ebay.it/BICICLETTA-DA-CO...90302511590?pt=Biciclette&hash=item5adfd7b1e6


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> BTW
> 
> here there is a beautiful one 54cm LX11, Record, only EUR 850 and it is just here at Rimini
> 
> ...


Hey Salsa! I saw that one. A very nice price but the bike looks like it has a lot of miles on it judging by the paint chips, and the seat wear on the edges. I sent an email to 3 sellers with the help of yahoo's babelfish for English to Italian translation. The 3 that I am looking at are all different sizes: a 54, 55, and 56. I really want a 55 but I could possibly ride the other 2. The top tube on the 56 is only 7mm longer and is 2mm longer in the headtube. But I would have very little standover. The 54 has a 54cm top tube but the headtube is only 125mm so that would mean a lot of spacers- about 25mm. BTW, the GEO paint scheme is the 56 so that is what is causing me a little hesitation.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I think the 54 will fit you better. head tube is 13.05 any you being a little shorter than me would only need 1 or max 2 spacers.

I am 5'11" with same inseam as you and the 54 fits just right, but on a "competitive fit" I guess for "comfort fit" the 56 would be better, IMHO the C-40 was not "built for comfort"

And yes, now looking at the pictures with detail, it is sure that the bike has seen a good share of road....


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends which Geo scheme you're talking about. The original Geo of years gone by was lovely but the recent one by RA cycles in NY wasn't as nice imo ....


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Salsa_Lover said:


> BTW
> 
> here there is a beautiful one 54cm LX11, Record, only EUR 850 and it is just here at Rimini
> 
> ...


Jesus, are you kidding? Looks like it's hard a really hard life, with chips and scrapes everywhere! There's better around than this .....


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Karbon Kev said:


> Depends which Geo scheme you're talking about. The original Geo of years gone by was lovely but the recent one by RA cycles in NY wasn't as nice imo ....


Same as of the newer LX on the C-50s.... it is not as nice as on my C-40

Maybe the airbrush artists are not the same ?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> nope
> 
> The Geo is a nice thing to look at, but I wouln't make it my daily ride
> 
> ...


Salsa, are you saying the best C40s are the _non B-stay, non HP-stay_?? Or are you saying that the AD looks best the original stay C40? I don't remember if you were one of the advocates of the pre B/HP stays. There are some posters that swear by the original C40, although they also say the B/HP ones are great too. 

Do you (or anyone else) have the link for all the different Colnago paint schemes? I know jack shyte about their codes, except for PR00, 00F, and EITA.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I think the 54 will fit you better. *head tube is 13.05* any you being a little shorter than me would only need 1 or max 2 spacers.
> 
> I am 5'11" with same inseam as you and the 54 fits just right, but on a "competitive fit" I guess for "comfort fit" the 56 would be better, IMHO the C-40 was not "built for comfort"
> 
> And yes, now looking at the pictures with detail, it is sure that the bike has seen a good share of road....


Is that head tube length of 13.04cm a pre-B-stay C40? The geometry chart that I have is for 2004 B-stay C40s and it shows that a 54 has a 12.5cm HTL, the 55 has a 13.4cm HTL, and the 56 has a 14.3cm HTL. My 2005 Mix and 2008 Ext C are both 55s and they both have 14.1cm HTLs with 54.3cm ETTs. I use 10cm of spacers on both frames. I know recommended max amount of spacers are 25mm so a 54 would be at the max but since C40s have 1 inch steerer tubes, I am concerned that it would be a little too flexy in the head tube and steerer tube extension.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

At least on that model it is. My C-40 B-Stay LX10 54cm has the head tube 13.05 when I measured last time I ride it with two 1mm spacers ( and the previous owner had it in 3 apparently with no issues), but I will measure it again tonight and post confirmation.

and about the Trad/B-Stay/HP , my opinion was only about paintjob esthetics.

According to many opinions, the Trad is more compliant and also looks more traditional, so the AD paintjob fits it very well.

on the B-Stay I like the LX just because mine it is 

and the HPs started to come on NL and more modern paintjobs ( 00F is a very plain NL ) PR etc.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

GEO with the clear coat of by the lugs is my favorite paint scheme of all time. Mapei scheme is a close second.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I confirm 

The C-40 B Stay 54cm has a ~ 13.1 cm headtube


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

oneslowmofo said:


> GEO with the clear coat of by the lugs is my favorite paint scheme of all time. Mapei scheme is a close second.


Hey Ron,
You never got back to me about why you sold your Parlees. You had 2 or 3 of them at some point? I still would like to try one sometime. Maybe on my 50th! Did you ever have a C40 or C50?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I confirm
> 
> The C-40 B Stay 54cm has a ~ 13.1 cm headtube


Wow! That's good to know! There is a geometry chart on the web that shows 2004 C40 B-stay bikes and the 54 has a 12.5cm headtube. It seems that Colnago changed the numbers sometime between 2004 and 2002 when they first came out. Thanks for the info Salsa!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

My alltime favorite, bar none. I've had more in the field oohs and aahs on mine vs. anything else I own.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> Hey Ron,
> You never got back to me about why you sold your Parlees. You had 2 or 3 of them at some point? I still would like to try one sometime. Maybe on my 50th! Did you ever have a C40 or C50?


Hey there - I thought I responded. I apologize. Let's see... I've had a Parlee Z2, Z1 and a Z3. My favorite was the Z1. I think the dual seat stays made the ride more compliant. The Z2 was a bit big and the Z3 was great but didn't wow me. Honestly, I've sold all of my frames and I'm a steel convert. I only have one road bike which is the Waterford R33 that I posted in the custom forum last week. (Take a look and let me know what you think) I've had a number of Colnagos too. I had C40HP that was stolen - still recovering from that. It was and probably still is my favorite riding carbon bike to date. I've had three C50's and while great, like the Parlee Z2 and Z3, didn't wow me enough to keep. My Waterford, which is made of the newer, lighter steel tubing, has a snap that the C40 had. And I really love that. I've had a few Ti bikes too - a few Moots, Serotta Legend that never really provided the same feeling. I do like Ti though. I guess I am just more of a metal head now. :thumbsup:

I would buy a GEO C40 in a nano second.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

terry b said:


> My alltime favorite, bar none. I've had more in the field oohs and aahs on mine vs. anything else I own.


Terry,
that is a beautiful beautiful beautiful scheme!!!! I LOVE that yours is completely painted with the GEO scheme. I have seen the carbon frames with GEO and it is only partially painted. What size is that one, a 56 or 57? 

Are you back from China?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

oneslowmofo said:


> Hey there - I thought I responded. I apologize. Let's see... I've had a Parlee Z2, Z1 and a Z3. My favorite was the Z1. I think the dual seat stays made the ride more compliant. The Z2 was a bit big and the Z3 was great but didn't wow me. Honestly, I've sold all of my frames and I'm a steel convert. I only have one road bike which is the Waterford R33 that I posted in the custom forum last week. (Take a look and let me know what you think) I've had a number of Colnagos too. I had C40HP that was stolen - still recovering from that. It was and probably still is my favorite riding carbon bike to date. I've had three C50's and while great, like the Parlee Z2 and Z3, didn't wow me enough to keep. My Waterford, which is made of the newer, lighter steel tubing, has a snap that the C40 had. And I really love that. I've had a few Ti bikes too - a few Moots, Serotta Legend that never really provided the same feeling. I do like Ti though. I guess I am just more of a metal head now. :thumbsup:
> 
> I would buy a GEO C40 in a nano second.


Thanks for your sharing your experiences with the various bikes you have had and especially on your the Parlees and Colnagos! A question that keeps popping up in my head is why so many of the same frames? Were your 3 C50s different sizes? 

Fight ON my fellow Trojan! Hopefully the football team will get back on track this year!


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> Thanks for your sharing your experiences with the various bikes you have had and especially on your the Parlees and Colnagos! A question that keeps popping up in my head is why so many of the same frames? Were your 3 C50s different sizes?
> 
> Fight ON my fellow Trojan! Hopefully the football team will get back on track this year!


Yep - different sizing on t he parlees. On the Colnagos - I always wanted to like the C50 more than I actually did. But I could never pinpoint what it was that didn't excite me. I have to admit as I was listing the various frames that I've had I felt like a real bike *****  . But I'm a one roadie bike guy now.

When were you at SC?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> Terry,
> that is a beautiful beautiful beautiful scheme!!!! I LOVE that yours is completely painted with the GEO scheme. I have seen the carbon frames with GEO and it is only partially painted. What size is that one, a 56 or 57?
> 
> Are you back from China?


That's a 57.

The only thing missing in the paint is the fork crown. I've seen some (C40?) that had the orange and blue about halfway down the legs.

China - yep, all done and home. And unemployed. Couldn't think about going back to a regular job when I was done with that assignment. So - more time for riding.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ride-Fly look here

http://cgi.ebay.fr/cadre-Colnago-C4...pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_&hash=item3366aa12a8

and here

http://cgi.ebay.fr/cadre-colnago-/220765740947?pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_Vélos&hash=item3366a9df93


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Ride-Fly look here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/cadre-Colnago-C4...pt=FR_JG_Sports_Cyclisme_&hash=item3366aa12a8
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking out for me Salsa! PM' ed you!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ride Fly, here is the perfect frame, and in your size !

https://www.troc-velo.com/cadre-cadre-route-colnago-c40-1-1-477930.htm

it is a bit expensive though


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Ride Fly, here is the perfect frame, and in your size !
> 
> https://www.troc-velo.com/cadre-cadre-route-colnago-c40-1-1-477930.htm
> 
> it is a bit expensive though


Saw that one too!!! That is also badazz!!! It is a little on the high side but what a beauty!!! I think that one just popped up on T-V. I have my sights on the 55 in 00F primarily because it is a great price, my size and has campy. I sent an email to the seller asking for close up pics but it was in English rather than French so who knows if he will respond. My first email to him was translated by babelfish and he never responded. Must have been a bad translation. .


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

write him something on the lines of

"eh oh enculé, fais moi un bon prix cadeau pour ton putain de vélo ou bien va te faire foutre"

you'll see how he answers very quickly


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Ride Fly, here is the perfect frame, and in your size !
> 
> https://www.troc-velo.com/cadre-cadre-route-colnago-c40-1-1-477930.htm
> 
> it is a bit expensive though


funny i was looking at that 2 secs ago and thinking that would be his dream ride!!!!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> write him something on the lines of
> 
> "eh oh enculé, fais moi un bon prix cadeau pour ton putain de vélo ou bien va te faire foutre"
> 
> you'll see how he answers very quickly


maybe not that rough.............but then again he might throw the frame at you for free


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> write him something on the lines of
> 
> "eh oh enculé, fais moi un bon prix cadeau pour ton putain de vélo ou bien va te faire foutre"
> 
> you'll see how he answers very quickly


Ok, so I cut and pasted the above and sent it to him. Now what? Will he come back with an offer?


----------

